# Welding a lower unit



## Jorgeinmiami (Feb 18, 2020)

Picked up a Yamaha 40 on the cheap yesterday.

one of the fins, not the skeg, has a piece that would need to be welded back.
Good thing is that I have the piece in question.
Looks like the engine was dropped and the dole fin hit the floor and broke off the piece.

can this be welded back.
Located in miami if someone knows of a good welder


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can have it welded but they need to know how to weld cast aluminum or it will crack again and you’ll need to redo it and repaint it.
If it’s anywhere near the gearcase you’ll need to strip the entire gearcase of all parts and seals or you’ll melt the seals and it will leak gearcase lube out and introduce water to the oil.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Run it first. You might not miss it. Might not even be in the water on plane.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If it is where I think it is from your description (cav plate) and not too big a piece I would not worry about it. It should be out of the water when running anyways.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotta use it for a step to get in the boat from the other side!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gotta use it for a step to get in the boat from the other side!


that's what the trim tab is for


----------



## Jorgeinmiami (Feb 18, 2020)

Found some in Ft Lauderdale that knows what he's doing . Was quoted from 55 to 100 for the job


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I went through a spell where I couldn't go a year without knocking the end of the skeg off of whatever motor I was running at the time and have a buddy that's very skilled with aluminum. He was able to control the temp of the surrounding areas using wet cloths and by taking his time was able to repair every skeg I ever clipped... without the usual problems of cooking your seals and ending up with more trouble than you started with (he even made up a skeg template that he'd use to cut out the correct shape of the replacement end...). 

Guys with that kind of skill aren't in every shop so you have to be careful that whoever offers to fix your problem doesn't leave you with trouble to with that nice weld... That might just be why most shops (Bob's Machine Shop for example) will dismount a lower unit and gut it down to the casing only before welding that nice new nose cone in place... 

Hope it works out for you. Post up how it goes if you have the job done... Remember though, you're only replacing somehthing for cosmetic reasons - it isn't necessary for your motor to run properly at all...


----------

